# 02 Pathfinder 3.5 oil consumption



## Andrewpathfinder02 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello,
My 02 Pathfinder started burning oil last fall with no apparent signs.
172 km, 3.5 L auto, oil always changed by myself at frequent intervals. No engine work every done from new.
Using 5w30 Synthetic oil for the last 8 yrs.
I changed the oil pan last year as it had a perforation / leak.

There are no signs of oil dripping on the drive way.
Just had the emission test completed and it passed with flying marks (very low #'s).

I am now checking the oil on a regular basis and it appears to be using 1 liter / 1000 km. I'm afraid that the cats get blocked if it is burning / by passing burning the oil.
Any ideas? I read about the passenger side valve PCV valve blockage in a thread + read any threads related to "burning oil" 'oil consumption" under Pathfinder posts

Please help if U can


----------



## erhard (May 27, 2008)

Hey, I just had my PCV valve replaced and hose. I was burning about a quart or so every 3000 miles. It ended up being the hose had fallen apart. It cost about I want to say $200, they had to remove the intake manafoild to get to it (03 pathfinder), they also changed the plugs then to. I wasn't leaking any, it was burning. So far so good... I'll let you know about another 1500 miles to next oil change...


----------



## Andrewpathfinder02 (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks, I will take a look at the PCV valve & hose on the weekend.
Appreciate your help....


----------



## Jack Dawkins (Mar 1, 2010)

Oil consumption in these models is pretty common and nobody seems to have the right answer. Most people who have tried different replacements or modifications seem to still have the problem. 

Because mine still runs great otherwise (2002 SE with 105k mi), I just keep a few quarts with me all the time and add a quart roughly every 2-4 refuelings (~500 to 1000 miles), depending on the type of driving I've been doing.

I'd love to be burning only a quart every 3000 miles (as with erhard, above); it's my understanding that that amount of consumption is pretty standard for cars of these years or earlier. 

That being said, it seems that the oil has to be VERY low for the oil pressure light to come on. Before I knew about the problem, and started checking the level at every fill-up, the oil would get low enough to trip various sensors and the Service Engine Soon light would come on, with false trouble codes.

Because I'm putting so much fresh oil in, I extend the oil change interval to about every 5k miles.


----------



## jayray (May 24, 2010)

I buy the oil in Gallon jugs. Check the oil twice a tank and keep it at halfway on the dipstick guage. Not smoking at all, replaced oil pan, runs great and works for me. Got creative with the emissions inspection. Any solutions are appreciated, Trying the pcv solution first. Looking for a couple cats. No hurry though, just put some oil in!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

PCV issues, including bad hoses as well as clogged baffles inside the right valve cover, are common culprits. Screws falling out of the power valve and falling into the engine is another issue. Another scenario is that due to the slight taper of the cylinder bore (as designed by Nissan), the lower compression ring doesn't seal against the cylinder bore properly. Updated rings are now available, but of course that means disassembling the engine.


----------

